# NREMT in FL



## AMarra (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey everyone, looking for some insight here. I very recently passed my FL Paramedic Exam. Just today I was talking to my past instructor and he mentioned that in 2016 FL will be using the NREMT standards. So now I'm wondering, what does that mean for me when it comes time to renew in 12/2016? Do I need to retest for NREMT now? Anyone ever dealt with this?


----------



## EBMEMT (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't live in FL and have looked more at the BLS level but from what I have seen looking at other states, I would expect that you should not need NREMT-P to recertify in FL anytime soon.   However, you should consider getting your NREMT-P now, while your course material is still fresh, if there is a possibility of wanting to practice in any other state in the future.    Also, the psychomotor exam you recently took probably counts for NREMT provided you complete the NREMT process within one year of when you took that exam.   In many cases, NREMT is now the only pathway for reciprocal certification if you move from state to state or need to practice in a neighboring state.     If you have NREMT, certification in a new state may be little more than a criminal background check, an application form, and a rubber stamp.    Otherwise, you may  need to take a refresher course, challange the NREMT written and practical exams and obtain NREMT or take state written exams (if it is still available) and practical; i.e. do as much work as it would take to get NREMT without getting your NREMT.  

On the down side, you will be paying NREMT recertification fees every two years and the NREMT continuing education requirements may be more stringent than your state (though for the most part you can use the same classes towards both).

If you will ever move or work a border county, it is a pay-me-now or pay-me-later proposition.    But for many, retaking the exams a long time out of school is likely to mean redoing an awful lot of bookwork and practical exam preparation.

Here is a page which summarized reciprocity requirements 5 years ago.   There have probably been many changes since then.     For example, VA at the time honored all states but not NREMT for reciprocity; now it is reversed: NREMT only.
http://www.emt-resources.com/emt-reciprocity.html


----------



## Medicbob (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. I'm about to test for the Florida medic (Is it hard?). I don't have my NRP yet, so will I have to get it or just keep up to date with Florida?


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Oct 30, 2015)

i'm a paramedic from new york and took the nys test and the national registry this past july and passed it. If you take national registry now, it should be good for three years instead of two years. I'm looking to take the florida state test soon and hoping that having national registry would then save me from having to take test if i wait as well. good luck to you all


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2015)

ParamedicGirl221 said:


> i'm a paramedic from new york and took the nys test and the national registry this past july and passed it. If you take national registry now, it should be good for three years instead of two years. I'm looking to take the florida state test soon and hoping that having national registry would then save me from having to take test if i wait as well. good luck to you all


Registry has only been good for 2 years, it expires march 31st every two years. And no one is sure when Florida will pass registry instead of their state test.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Oct 30, 2015)

really because i just got my national registry in july and it expires in march of 2018. the other people in my class that took it in june  right after the state test there's expires in 2017


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2015)

Initial licenses have some variation. You took it after the cut off for 2017 renewal.  So after you renew in 2018, it will show an exp pf 3/31/2020, barring any new admin changes between now and then


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Oct 30, 2015)

ahhh ok. thank you for the clarification


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Dec 6, 2015)

I called Florida DOH the other day in regards to the NREMT certification. Looks like even if you currently have National Registry Paramedic, Florida is still going to make you retake the exam anyways. Kind of ridiculous especially if you just took exam. this is also up on their site as well http://www.floridahealth.gov/licens...ion/_documents/florida-paramedic-brochure.pdf


----------



## Medicbob (Dec 6, 2015)

I took the for the paramedic exam couple of months ago and trust me you do not have to worry about it! It is nothing like a national registry. All the questions are straightforward and they don't try to trip you up like registry does. I have the updated version of rambling thoughts (basically a bunch of notes on the FL exam) and as long as you study that you will pass! Most of the questions are Word for Word on there!


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Dec 6, 2015)

Medicbob said:


> I took the for the paramedic exam couple of months ago and trust me you do not have to worry about it! It is nothing like a national registry. All the questions are straightforward and they don't try to trip you up like registry does. I have the updated version of rambling thoughts (basically a bunch of notes on the FL exam) and as long as you study that you will pass! Most of the questions are Word for Word on there!


I will have to try and squeeze it in before end of the year since i live in ny. can you email it to me at REDACTED BY MOD. thank you I'm just trying to decide what is best since I have national registry and don't want to take the again, so silly.


----------



## reaper (Dec 6, 2015)

You won't take NREMT again. You will take the FL exam. It all depends on how you take tests. I have seen people that pass NREMT and cannot pass FL exam.  I have seen people that pass FL exam and cannot pass NREMT. It all depends on you. Neither test is hard and all based on basic knowledge.


----------



## Underoath87 (Dec 6, 2015)

The FL exam is the easiest test you'll take in EMS.  It's a complete joke and most of it is BLS level material.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Dec 7, 2015)

so I heard lol. I meant after Jan 1st, would they make someone that has NREMT at the Paramedic level take the florida exam then? seems rediculus to have to retake the NREMT exam again especially after I just took it in July. so many silly hoops and barrels to go from state to state it seems


----------



## reaper (Dec 7, 2015)

As of right now, NREMT means nothing to State of FL. So, yes you would take state test.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Dec 23, 2015)

and now even if you already have NREMT after jan 1 when they acccept it. you still have to take the written NREMT exam again. so dumb. i'm still in the process of trying to get my reciprocity done. doen't help that my program director is not answering me back when i need a letter from him. ugh what a pain


----------



## mackillop (Jan 20, 2016)

Medicbob said:


> I took the for the paramedic exam couple of months ago and trust me you do not have to worry about it! It is nothing like a national registry. All the questions are straightforward and they don't try to trip you up like registry does. I have the updated version of rambling thoughts (basically a bunch of notes on the FL exam) and as long as you study that you will pass! Most of the questions are Word for Word on there![/QUOTE
> 
> I have been searching for the Rambling Thoughts study guide. I am in the process of trying to move to Florida and have my medic in Michigan. is there anyway you could email me a copy of the "Rambling Thoughts".
> 
> ...


----------

